# Wood Chunks over logs in a offset smoker



## PitIntern (Sep 7, 2020)

I have one small cheap offset smoker (Landmann Vinson 200), I have started in smoking just a couple of months ago, did 5 sessions (_2 pulled porks, spareribs and one bacon_) of smoking only with great results.

As a beginner I am struggling to get the famous blue smoke, my smoke is always a little white and smelling like a bonfire (which I read somewhere is not ideal).
I've been using wood chunks like the image below, mostly cherry, since the beginning as it was the easiest to find where I live. One thing that I noticed in all fire management videos is that everyone that uses offset smokers uses wood logs and those chunks are usually for Kamado/Weber grills.








Could that be (one of) my problem?
Also, the wood should be on flames or just ember? Because I am suspecting that my firebox doesn't have enough airflow to keep the wood with flames (_even with the air dampers fully opened_), only if I keep the door slightly open.
Should I try to switch from those chunks to logs/bigger chunks?


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 7, 2020)

Your smoker is designed to burn charcoal with wood chunks added for smoke. It is not designed to burn just wood. I think you are right , in that you don’t get the air flow you need to burn chunks that large, you probably  should split them into smaller pieces.
Al


----------



## Chasdev (Sep 7, 2020)

I don't like larger chunks of kiln dried wood, they just can't match aged wood both in the way it burns or the smoke flavor imparted.
Buy a cheap moisture meter off Amazon and look for oak that has an internal moisture content of around 14%, lower works but burns faster, and while the higher the moisture content  burns slower, it burns hotter and converts into a larger coal base without as good a smoke profile.
As stated above, longer and thinner mini-sticks work best for your type smoker so if you can source naturally aged dry wood, you may want to split those into smaller versions, around 3-4 inches in diameter and around 6-8 inches long.
Remember burning wood (flames) produce the clean blue smoke while the coal base (naturally produced by burned wood OR from your charcoal bag) produce the majority of the heat.
Start a small charcoal fire and slowly add wood until your cooker comes up to temp and then add one small stick at a time judging when needed to keep the cook grate temp more or less in the region you want.
All fires sooner or later in the cook (for me later than sooner) tend to run away temp wise so be prepared to open the lid to dump heat or even remove an offending piece of burning coal or wood to reign in the spike, if it gets way hotter than you want.
Small spikes can be ignored and are normal.


----------



## radioguy (Sep 7, 2020)

You want the wood to burn efficiently, no smoke.  Try smaller chunks, pre-heat them on or near your firebox.  Try small wood splits 25mm-50mm.  I use charcoal to start and get a good base of coals going, 40-60 minutes.  Then add a split or two every so often.  Don't be afraid to experiment, take notes.  You will find what works for you.  

RG


----------



## PitIntern (Sep 8, 2020)

Thank you for all the answers.
The chunks are already small I think, around 7-12 cm (_2~4inches I believe_) in length and around 5cm thick.

This picture shows the average size of the chunks:






Yes, I'll experiment for sure. I am thinking the first thing I will use a thick screw to leave an open in the air damper to see if I manage to improve the airflow in the firebox. I am also switching for more quality briquettes, until now I was only buying the cheapest (_because is the only I can find selling nearby my house_).


----------

